

Ask HN: How do you keep yourself organized? - gringomorcego

What do you use to remember wtf is going on? Orgmode? RTM? Yellow paper notes? How do you do it?
======
dmacedo
Get an open source, portable, future-proof, simple list: <http://todotxt.com>

If you need a bit more complexity, keeping with open source tools,
<http://www.redmine.org> takes care of the job, easily. Plugins are a way to
easily tweak it your way.

But falling for SaaS is easy, with <http://trello.com>, made by the guys at
Fog Creek Software - which you might know already through the resounding name
Joel Spolsky - is an awesome simple yet powerful tool, both for business and
personal use.

------
tarekayna
The best way I've experienced is using a kanban board even for projects of one
person. I use agilezen.com (free for 1-person projects) but there are a lot
out there.

------
smoyer
I use Redmine with the Backlogs plugin and a lot of custom issue types.

